# David Dickson's Sacred Therapeutics



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 22, 2015)

David Dickson's _Sacred Therapeutics_ (1656) shows how to apply God's covenants to our life in order to grow in assurance and resist temptation. It contains Dickson's fullest contribution to covenant theology: his articulation of the Covenant of Redemption, of which he was one of the first systematic expositors for. Dickson's work has long been neglected due to there being no easy way to peruse it. Here is an Introduction to this long work and a Table of Contents with links to make it accessible to all. 


_Sacred Therapeutics_: Table of Contents 1656, with an Introduction by Travis Fentiman​


----------



## MW (Sep 22, 2015)

Thankyou, Travis. The connotations of "therapy" today might suggest the need of a translation rather than a transliteration.


----------

